# Petites Annonces Matériel et Services > Gardiennage > Propositions >  Garde d'animaux sur Bordeaux (33)

## junon35

Bonjour,

Je me propose pour garder vos animaux, soit à votre domicile, soit au mien.
J'habite en appartement, sur Bordeaux, à 3mn à pied du Parc Bordelais, et 3mn à pied du parc Rivière. Je suis véhiculée.
Je dispose de beaucoup de temps libre, pendant ou hors les périodes de vacances scolaires.

J'ai chez moi un chien et une chatte. J'accepte toutes sortes d'animaux à mon domicile, à partir du moment où ceux ci acceptent les chiens et chats.

J'ai l'habitude des chiens, chats, lapins, souris, octodons, gerbilles, etc

Merci.  ::

----------


## Jade01

Bonjour, est ce un service gratuit ou payant ?

----------


## junon35

Bonjour,

Je propose mes services gratuitement pour dépanner (notamment pendant les fêtes par exemple).
Je demanderai seulement une participation aux frais de déplacements si je dois me rendre au domicile des personnes intéressées.

----------

